# Need help with Pad Printing Process



## julrich5 (Oct 26, 2012)

A few years ago we purchased a two color Pad printing machine off e-bay - good deal. 

We have never used it because I am unfamilar with process. Does anyone know of any good websites, books, videos, Etc. that shows the pad printing process. 

Figured could not hurt to ask.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Youtube bro! Timmy Turner says you can find anything on the internet!! lol Seriously there is a crap load of videos to show you the basics on the process. You have to make plates for the pads to ink up on so it is a different process then screens with the stuff you use to prep them for the burns and you have to etch them after the initial burn for the ink to fill the image area of the plate.....think half tones.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

and sorry about the very long run on sentence!


----------

